# 'Allahu Akbar' attacker shot dead in Paris



## Rapid (Dec 20, 2014)

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-30563920

_Police in central France have shot dead a man who attacked them with a knife and shouted "Allahu Akbar!" ("God is great!"), French media report. They quote a source as saying the attacker injured three police officers at Joue-les-Tours police station near the city of Tours before he was shot. The assailant was a Burundi-born French national who had a criminal record, the source close to an investigation said. Anti-terrorism investigators were now working at the scene, the source added.


In 2012, French Islamist Mohammed Merah killed seven people in the city of Toulouse. He was eventually killed after a 32-hour siege at his flat in the city._

No surprise here. There are numerous Muslim shitholes in France. More and more people are wising up to the general problem across France though, if you look at how voting trends have changed with regards to the 'Front National' -- a nationalist, anti-immigration party. They were once vilified as if they were on the same level as Nazis, but they're becoming pretty mainstream.

Edit: Apologies. I wrote that this was in Paris, as that's what I initially heard.


----------



## Florida173 (Dec 20, 2014)

Not the admiral from Star Wars?


----------



## pardus (Dec 20, 2014)

Good job by the cops.



Rapid said:


> No surprise here. Paris is a Muslim shithole. More and more people are wising up to the general problem across France though, if you look at how voting trends have changed with regards to the 'Front National' -- a nationalist, anti-immigration party. They were once vilified as if they were on the same level as Nazis, but they're becoming pretty mainstream.



I've seen some rally or two with right wing groups in France. 
The right wing is one the rise in the Netherlands too, wouldn't be surprised if it was happening elsewhere in Europe too.
Quite Interesting.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 20, 2014)

Florida173 said:


> Not the admiral from Star Wars?



This guy?


----------



## CBTech (Dec 20, 2014)

pardus said:


> ... wouldn't be surprised if it was happening elsewhere in Europe too.





http://www.huffingtonpost.com/stephen-schwartz/germany-antiislam-and-vla_b_6346978.html

The way Huff Po frames it Patriotic Europeans Against the Islamization of the West -- PEGIDA in Germany are Pro-Russian.


----------



## pardus (Dec 21, 2014)

CBTech said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/stephen-schwartz/germany-antiislam-and-vla_b_6346978.html
> 
> The way Huff Po frames it Patriotic Europeans Against the Islamization of the West -- PEGIDA in Germany are Pro-Russian.



Give it time to mature in Europe, Muslims will become the 21st's century's "Jews"...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 21, 2014)

pardus said:


> Good job by the cops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder how long before we have them active in CONUS? What do you do, if someone starts yelling, "Allahu Akbar" while running at you? I believe that is a goal for many terrorists, and reason enough to CCW, at least for me.


----------



## Rapid (Dec 21, 2014)

Another attack today.

*Driver shouting "God is great" in Arabic runs down pedestrians in Dijon, France, injuring 11, French media say*

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-30571911


----------



## pardus (Dec 21, 2014)

Rapid said:


> Another attack today.
> 
> *Driver shouting "God is great" in Arabic runs down pedestrians in Dijon, France, injuring 11, French media say*
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-30571911



Well at least they got the bastard and no innocents were killed. 

I strongly believe there should be a mandatory death penalty for committing acts of terrorism.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 21, 2014)

Up until about a month ago I was hit or miss when I left the house in regards to carrying.  Not anymore...damn Sig goes with me everywhere now.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 21, 2014)

Mine are umbilically attached.


----------

